# time capsule



## sf1989 (16 Janvier 2008)

quelqu'un sait-il si on pourra utiliser time capsule autrement que pour time machine?... par exemple comme simple disque dur externe connecté en wifi?


----------



## Nykoh (16 Janvier 2008)

Hello !

Logiquement je pense que oui, Time machine utilisant n'importe quel disque dur externe ! il doit etre formaté en HFS+ avec une partition GUID (mac/intel) !

Si t'a un gros dd externe et que tu veux l'utiliser entre autre pour TM tu crée 2 partitions, une pour TM et l'autre pour y stocker autre chose, donc.......Time Capsule permet de sauvegarder tes données TM, des Macs de ton réseau ! mais peut également servir de disuqe dur réseau tout simple.......en fait la capsule c'est une borne Airport Extreme avec un disque dur interne.

Ma 1ère borne Airport Extreme à cramé au bout de 3 mois, remplacé par Apple car sous garantie...........
Alors avec encore un dd dur de 500 Go ou 1 To, si la borne crame ou le dd, plus de réseau, plus de sauvegarde TM.......


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2008)

Attendons de voir les premiers modèles pour être certains des limitations (ou pas) mises par Apple.

On lit aujourd'hui que TimeMachine n'accepterait pas autre chose qu'une Time Capsule comme disque WiFi de sauvegarde.... ce qui, si c'est vérifié, est clairement un bridage volontaire de TimeMachine (car une borne Extreme actuelle sur laquelle on branche un disque dur en usb2 n'est pas différente techniquement de cette Time Capsule)

Si ce type de bridage existe, on peut aussi imaginer que les bornes Time Capsule soient bridées pour ne pas autoriser un autre usage du disque dur interne que pour TimeMachine!

Donc attendons que les premiers exemplaires soient vendus et auscultés par les sites spécialisés et/ou les premeirs acheteurs!


----------



## sf1989 (16 Janvier 2008)

oué mais je vois mal apple limiter l'utilisation de ses produits... TM est encore peu utilisé par la plus part des mac users ce qui restreint beaucoup l'intérêt de TC
par contre si on peut s'en servir comme d'un DD externe, là le public est déjà nettement plus large
enfin ça n'engage que moi mais du simple point de vue commercial ça sonne plus de cette manière il me semble


----------



## Nykoh (16 Janvier 2008)

je viens de faire un tour sur le site d'Apple, la Time Capsule est dispo pour Mac et Pc, et sous Pc y sont pas près d'avoir un Time Machine ! donc je vois mal une Time Capsule bridée pour l'utilisation de son disque dur........

idem pour le 8 filles........donc logiquement no stress, mais attendons déjà les tests


----------



## sf1989 (16 Janvier 2008)

ah oué c'est vrai que vu qu'ils le prévoient aussi pour PC... on aura donc un DD externe en wifi pour pas très cher! 
à quand le Time Capsule TV???


----------



## zazak12 (16 Janvier 2008)

j'aurais bien aimé que time machine ne sois qu'un disque dur externe wifi, je l'aurais acheté ^^ mais il fait borne wifi et j'en ai déjà une donc ca sert à rien que je l'achète ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2008)

Rien ne t'empêche de l'utiliser uniquement en Disque dur WiFi....

Par contre moi j'attends les tests. En particulier, j'aimerais vérifier qu'il n'y a pas un ventilateur bruyant qui se déclenche pour refroidir le disque (j'imagine que cette TimeCapsule va chauffer au moins autant que la borne Airport Extreme, ce qui ne doit pas être terible pour le disque... donc ventilateur et bruit????)


----------



## Dramis (16 Janvier 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> oué mais je vois mal apple limiter l'utilisation de ses produits...




Ils le font tout le temps...


----------



## sf1989 (17 Janvier 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> Ils le font tout le temps...



oui mais uniquement dans un but commercial précis, si cela leur permet de gagner plus d'argent en contraignant les utilisateurs... seulement là ils auraient à perdre
si les fonctionnalités sont restreintes ils auront moins de clients potentiels et donc des ventes plus faibles
en gros je pense qu'ils ont là tout intérêt à toucher le plus grand nombre, d'autant que Apple tire en général des leçons de ses échecs et que le 1er Apple TV est un bon exemple du même ordre et relativement récent (Apple TV=échec car utilation bridée par la faiblaisse, aujourd'hui rectifiée, des services fournis)


----------



## Zyrol (17 Janvier 2008)

Extrait du site d'apple : 

_Fonctionne avec Mac et PC.
L'association de Time Capsule et de la fonctionnalité Time Machine de Leopard constitue la solution de sauvegarde idéale. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les utilisateurs Tiger, Windows XP et Windows Vista ne peuvent pas profiter des avantages de Time Capsule. Comme celui-ci se monte en tant que disque dur sans fil, les utilisateurs Tiger et Windows y accèdent directement à partir du réseau sans fil pour échanger et stocker facilement des fichiers._

il peut donc servir de Disque time machine *et* de disque distant wifi


----------



## wip (17 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> _...._
> 
> il peut donc servir de Disque time machine *et* de disque distant wifi


Et de disque distant Ethernet Gigabit j'espère...(j'aime pas le wifi, c'est trop lent pour le transfert de gros dossiers)


----------



## sf1989 (17 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Extrait du site d'apple :
> 
> 
> il peut donc servir de Disque time machine *et* de disque distant wifi



merci Zyrol 
problème résolu je crois
apple nous a donc gâté avec ce DD: il est beau, simple d'utilisation, multifonctions, sans fil et même pas cher!


----------



## Nykoh (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un pote qu'a sauté dessus, date d'expédition 29/02/2008, ah bah oui 2008 est bissextile !!!! chuis con moi.....

Donc dès que dispo, test perso.........wait & see, stay tuned !


----------



## Nykoh (17 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> En particulier, j'aimerais vérifier qu'il n'y a pas un ventilateur bruyant qui se déclenche pour refroidir le disque



J'étais voir les caractéristiques sur le site d'Apple de cette TimeCapsule, pas de ventilo à l'arrière, de dernière s'est une Airport Extrême !


----------



## wip (17 Janvier 2008)

Nykoh a dit:


> J'étais voir les caractéristiques sur le site d'Apple de cette TimeCapsule, pas de ventilo à l'arrière, de dernière s'est une Airport Extrême !


Il reste encore le dessous, comme sur certains portable PC


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2008)

Nykoh a dit:


> J'étais voir les caractéristiques sur le site d'Apple de cette TimeCapsule, pas de ventilo à l'arrière, de dernière s'est une Airport Extrême !


Exact. En plus, à la différence des borne Airport Extreme, la Time Capsule intègre l'alimentation électrique...

Alors cette Time Capsule a beau être sensiblement plus grosse qu'une borne Airport, je pense qu'on va pouvoir y faire cuire un oeuf sans problème.

J'espère que ça ne génèrera pas de pb de fiabilité.


----------



## Nykoh (18 Janvier 2008)

Sur le dessous ?? tu la pose comme l'Airport Extrême au vu des images, donc pour un ventilo sur le dessous !!!!!!!! :mouais:

Après elle doit etre largement plus haute avec en plus un dd interne et l'alim interne.....j'ai hâte quand même de voir cette Capsule...faut que je compare les dimensions entre les 2 bornes TC et AE.......


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2008)

Nykoh a dit:


> Sur le dessous ?? tu la pose comme l'Airport Extrême au vu des images, donc pour un ventilo sur le dessous !!!!!!!! :mouais:
> 
> Après elle doit etre largement plus haute avec en plus un dd interne et l'alim interne.....j'ai hâte quand même de voir cette Capsule...faut que je compare les dimensions entre les 2 bornes TC et AE.......


 

Oui, elle est plus haute et plus large aussi....

Par contre, vu qu'il est confirmé que le MacBook Air peut booter sur un Remote disque (un CD ou DVD placé dans le lecteur d'un autre Mac ou PC), je trouve dommage que cette nouvelle borne ne comporte pas (éventuellement en option) un lecteur optique.

Cette borne deviendrait une sorte de tour de contrôle depuis laquelle on pourrait installer des logiciels, booter sur des disques d'analyse ou réparation en cas de pépin... sur des MacBook Air, mais pouruqoi pas n'importe quel Mac après une mise à jour du programme interne de l'EFI!


----------



## sf1989 (18 Janvier 2008)

oui c'est ce que je me disais ils auraient vraiment du mettre un lecteur optique
l'idée de tour de contrôle aurait été vraiment révolutionnaire dans l'utilisation des machines... mais je pense que à terme c'est ce qui pointe son nez, Jobs l'a clairement fait comprendre la lecture de supports physiques n'est probablement pas l'avenir de l'informatique et mac est en avance
pour revenir au ventilo de TC n'est-il pas possible que le refroidissement soit liquide? c'est plus efficace et ça coupe le bruit...


----------



## wip (18 Janvier 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> ...
> pour revenir au ventilo de TC n'est-il pas possible que le refroidissement soit liquide? c'est plus efficace et ça coupe le bruit...


Pourvu que non ! Quand on voit les soucis de fuite des G5 watercoolés qui n'est pas reconnu par Apple, non merci


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2008)

Et maintenant qu'Apple a franchi le pas de la suppression du lecteur optique sur l'une de ses machines, ça ouvre la voie à n Mac Nano venant remplacer le Mac mini (impossible de diminuer les dimension du Mac mini sans supprimer le lecteur de CD/DVD).

Je lance une nouvelle rumeur... un Mac nano minuscule, sans lecteur optique dans les prochains mois???


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Et maintenant qu'Apple a franchi le pas de la suppression du lecteur optique sur l'une de ses machines, ça ouvre la voie à n Mac Nano venant remplacer le Mac mini (impossible de diminuer les dimension du Mac mini sans supprimer le lecteur de CD/DVD).
> 
> Je lance une nouvelle rumeur... un Mac nano minuscule, sans lecteur optique dans les prochains mois???




Ou l'année prochaine (Macworld)


----------



## Dj0ul (18 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Et maintenant qu'Apple a franchi le pas de la suppression du lecteur optique sur l'une de ses machines, ça ouvre la voie à n Mac Nano venant remplacer le Mac mini (impossible de diminuer les dimension du Mac mini sans supprimer le lecteur de CD/DVD).
> 
> Je lance une nouvelle rumeur... un Mac nano minuscule, sans lecteur optique dans les prochains mois???



Moué, pourquoi pas ?
Mais le Mini est tellement tout petit/léger, quel intérêt de le rendre encore plus petit ?


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Janvier 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> oui c'est ce que je me disais ils auraient vraiment du mettre un lecteur optique
> l'idée de tour de contrôle aurait été vraiment révolutionnaire dans l'utilisation des machines... mais je pense que à terme c'est ce qui pointe son nez, Jobs l'a clairement fait comprendre la lecture de supports physiques n'est probablement pas l'avenir de l'informatique et mac est en avance
> pour revenir au ventilo de TC n'est-il pas possible que le refroidissement soit liquide? c'est plus efficace et ça coupe le bruit...



Mais je pense à cela à l'instant: si on branchait un lecteur dvd sur le port usb de time capsule, on pourrait lire les dvd avec remote disc  Pas fous, non?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> oué mais je vois mal apple limiter l'utilisation de ses produits... TM est encore peu utilisé par la plus part des mac users ce qui restreint beaucoup l'intérêt de TC
> par contre si on peut s'en servir comme d'un DD externe, là le public est déjà nettement plus large
> enfin ça n'engage que moi mais du simple point de vue commercial ça sonne plus de cette manière il me semble



Apple est pourtant parfaitement coutumier du fait (bridages d'AppleTV, des iPhones et iPod Touch, d'Airport Extreme et j'en passe...). La borne contenant un disque dur de 1 To est très compétitive en terme de prix ; là encore, Apple n'est pas coutumier des cadeaux : un disque dur réseau de cette capacité là, à ce prix là, avec en prime une borne Wifi... hum... moi, comme Remy, j'attendrais...
D'ailleurs, j'attends...


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Moué, pourquoi pas ?
> Mais le Mini est tellement tout petit/léger, quel intérêt de le rendre encore plus petit ?



Pour l'insérer à l'intérieur d'un clavier par exemple....

Imagines: un clavier alu doté d'un TouchPad et intégrant l'unité centrale.

Il ne reste plus qu'à le brancher sur son ancien écran et poubelliser sa vieille tour PC, son vieux clavier cradingue et sa souris microsoft...


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais je pense à cela à l'instant: si on branchait un lecteur dvd sur le port usb de time capsule, on pourrait lire les dvd avec remote disc  Pas fous, non?



A condition que TimeCapsule intègre l'application permettant aux MacBook Air d'accéder à ce lecteur en mode "remote disque"...


----------



## Nykoh (19 Janvier 2008)

TimeCapsule fait 3,2 cm de plus de côté qu'Airport Extrême qui mesure elle 16,5 cm de côté, 2 mm plus épaisse et le double en poids, soit 1,5 kg............


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Apple est pourtant parfaitement coutumier du fait (bridages d'AppleTV, des iPhones et iPod Touch, d'Airport Extreme et j'en passe...). La borne contenant un disque dur de 1 To est très compétitive en terme de prix ; là encore, Apple n'est pas coutumier des cadeaux : un disque dur réseau de cette capacité là, à ce prix là, avec en prime une borne Wifi... hum... moi, comme Remy, j'attendrais...
> D'ailleurs, j'attends...



Pas besoin d'attendre, il est marqué clairement sur le site d'Apple que Time Capsule peut servir simplement de disque externe wi-fi, sans forcément le brider au seul usage de Time Machine :

*Fonctionne avec Mac et PC.
*_L'association de Time Capsule et de la fonctionnalité Time Machine de Leopard constitue la solution de sauvegarde idéale. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les utilisateurs Tiger, Windows XP et Windows Vista ne peuvent pas profiter des avantages de Time Capsule. Comme celui-ci se monte en tant que disque dur sans fil, les utilisateurs Tiger et Windows y accèdent directement à partir du réseau sans fil pour échanger et stocker facilement des fichiers._

On peut même aussi rajouter un autre DD sur la borne.

Par contre, ce qui n'est pas clair, c'est : est-ce qu'il est possible d'utiliser une partie du DD pour la sauvegarde Time Machine, et une autre partie pour du stockage ordinaire, mais je suppose qu'il doit être possible de partitionner le bouzin, non ?


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> A condition que TimeCapsule intègre l'application permettant aux MacBook Air d'accéder à ce lecteur en mode "remote disque"...



Exact, mais pour ça faudra attendre les premiers tests ou de la doc apple 

Au fait, c'est quand la sortie? Fin février? Je me confond avec le MBA


----------



## Nykoh (19 Janvier 2008)

Nykoh a dit:


> J'ai un pote qu'a sauté dessus, date d'expédition 29/02/2008



Wait & see


----------



## Powermentos (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
C'est bizarre mais personne ne parle du prix, je le trouve gonflé. 299 Euros pour 500Go alors qu'une autre marque telle que La C.. propose un disque de même capacité en USB2 pour 99 Euros. Reste donc 200 Euros pour le design et la technologie WIFI :mouais: Je suis pas convaincu.


----------



## sf1989 (20 Janvier 2008)

il faut ajouter à cela la fiabilité apple, encore que La Cie n'est pas mal de ce côté...
la technologie internet est assez balèze vu qu'il s'agit de celle d'un airport extreme, et comme dit précédemment, apple n'est pas coutumière des cadeaux question prix
et oui nous tournons quand même, il faut le dire, sur une plate forme haut de gamme voire très haut de gamme: la qualité est bien sûr au rendez vous, mais se répercute sur le porte monnaie

après je ne suis pas un pro des détails techniques et je pense que d'autres auront de meilleures réponses que moi de ce point de vue...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2008)

Powermentos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est bizarre mais personne ne parle du prix, je le trouve gonflé. 299 Euros pour 500Go alors qu'une autre marque telle que La C.. propose un disque de même capacité en USB2 pour 99 Euros. Reste donc 200 Euros pour le design et la technologie WIFI :mouais: Je suis pas convaincu.



En USB2 ... regarde la différence de prix entre une carte PCI USB2 et une carte PCI WiFi (pas une de chez Apple, hein !) ... Rien que là, tu as quasiment la moitié de la différence de prix expliquée. Pour l'autre moitié, Time Capsule, ça n'est pas que du "matos", il y a aussi le logiciel interne, pourquoi serait-il gratuit ?


----------



## wip (21 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En USB2 ... regarde la différence de prix entre une carte PCI USB2 et une carte PCI WiFi (pas une de chez Apple, hein !) ... Rien que là, tu as quasiment la moitié de la différence de prix expliquée. Pour l'autre moitié, Time Capsule, ça n'est pas que du "matos", il y a aussi le logiciel interne, pourquoi serait-il gratuit ?


Sans compter le routeur Ethernet *Gigabit. *Pour moi, c'est aspect est très interressant aussi car mon appartement est cablé en ethernet .
Enfin, c'est appareil est un deux en un, ce qui permet de gagner aussi une prise de courant et du cable .


----------



## sf1989 (21 Janvier 2008)

c'est vrai que l'histoire du système de TC compte aussi... mais la part dans le prix total ne doit pas être exorbitante
en tout cas ça fait un "bon" point majeur pour le matos d'apple


----------



## jem25 (24 Janvier 2008)

salut a tous

je post sur ce topic pour éviter d'en créer un autre; viola j'ai quelque questions concernant TCapsule:

serait il possible de connecté sa "box" (tele2 neuf free......) sur la borne TC et ensuite s'en servir pour faire un réseau wifi pour le mac mais aussi pour d'autre périphérique, je pense notamment a ma ps3 que je voudrais mettre en wifi pour pouvoir récupérer les données de musique photos et film car pour l'instant je la branche en ethernet et via le mac je recupères ces données

merci a vous


----------



## Nykoh (25 Janvier 2008)

Oui c'est possible, TC est une borne Airport Etreme avec un dd dedans ! donc point d'accès wifi !

Après attention aux débits wifi si tu veux matter photos et vidéo ecouter ta zik', ca va aller doucement, rien de mieux que de l'Ethernet pour ce genre d'usage (à mon avis) en plus sur TC en Gigabit........comme sur la Ps3.

J'avais branché ma Ps3 en Wifi sur ma borne Airport Extreme, lors des mises à jour de la Ps3 en Wifi, ca dure, ca dure !!!!! donc retour à l'Ethernet avec un bon vieux câble......:love:


----------



## jem25 (25 Janvier 2008)

alors si je comprend bien

pour brancher ma ps3 au réseau via le mac je fais

box------>TC (ou airport)-------> ps3 et mac (2 cables)???? si je veux pas passer avec du wifi

merci


----------



## Nykoh (25 Janvier 2008)

Yep !

box @ sur TC (= Airport Extreme + dd) via ethernet
Mac via ethernet sur TC
Ps3 via ethernet sur TC

donc 3 cables Ethernet......


----------



## jem25 (25 Janvier 2008)

ok merci


----------



## Apaulo (30 Janvier 2008)

J'attends aussi avec impatience le test! La version 1To m'intéresse bcp.


Y en a qui l'ont déjà ou est-ce qu'il est encore en pré-commande?

Si oui, y en a qui peuvent me dire si c'est bien possible de partitionner Time Capsule, avec une des parties réservée pour Time Machine?....


----------



## sf1989 (30 Janvier 2008)

il me semble qu'il est encore en pré commande mais pour la partition je ne sais pas... je suppose que tu pourras l'utiliser pour TM et comme DD externe de toute façon


----------



## sf1989 (30 Janvier 2008)

(je veux dire les deux en même temps) mais ça n'est pas détaillé sur le site d'Apple alors il va falloir attendre les tests


----------



## Nykoh (31 Janvier 2008)

Bin, toujours en préco, date de livraison pour moi 5 mars....version 1To, j'ai hâte !

TC est compatible Winbouze (oh pardon doze), donc logiquement oui il sera possible de partionner le dd de TC comme bon te semble !!!!!!

Il s'agit d'un dd réseau greffé à une borne Airport Extreme, genre presque un nas on dirait........

Comme dit wait & see and.....stay tuned !


----------



## yann64 (1 Février 2008)

J'attend les 1er tests pour bien cerner la bête:​
permet-il de partager l'imprimante entre un mac et un pc.​
partition du DD.​
permet-il de remplacer une livebox tout en gardant la possibilité d'avoir la TV (compatibilité boîtier TV orange) et téléphone d'Orange, branchement de la Xbox360 pour le live, etc...​
Si il chauffe beaucoup ou pas.​
Compatible avec tout autre DD wifi (apple et autre marque).​
etc...​
Car je trouve assez vague les infos qu'Apple distille au compte goute. Difficile d'acheter en pré-commande avec toute ces zones d'ombres. Surtout que dans le descriptif apple, il précise que la bête n'est pas compatible avec tout les FAI

à voir​


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2008)

Pour la TV Orange, c'est évidemment non.
D'ailleurs les bornes apple "ne sont que" des routeurs Wi-Fi, en aucun cas des modem adsl. Et même dans ce cas, pour la télé Orange, ce serait non.
Ceci dit, rien ne t'empêche de désactiver le WiFi de la Live Box, de la brancher sur un petit routeur classique sur lequel tu branches également ta borne....


----------



## yann64 (1 Février 2008)

j'me suis rendu compte de ma bêtise après avoir posté mon message. Biensûr que non le Time Capsule n'est pas un modem. çà aurait été trop beau. j'aurais pu rendre la livebox et économiser 3E par mois, c'est déjà çà.


----------



## sf1989 (3 Février 2008)

comment branchera-t-on sa box (d'un FAI compatible) à TC? par le port USB?


----------



## sf1989 (3 Février 2008)

et autre question... TC permet-il d'amplifier un signal wifi? par exemple, si on capte un hotspot auquel on peut se connecter mais de manière assez lente, TC réceptionne t-il le signal pour le redistribuer de manière plus rapide? ou du moins permettre un réseau local à bonne vitesse?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Février 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> comment branchera-t-on sa box (d'un FAI compatible) à TC? par le port USB?


Câble ethernet, non ?


sf1989 a dit:


> et autre question... TC permet-il d'amplifier un signal wifi? par exemple, si on capte un hotspot auquel on peut se connecter mais de manière assez lente, TC réceptionne t-il le signal pour le redistribuer de manière plus rapide? ou du moins permettre un réseau local à bonne vitesse?


Sans être un connaisseur, il me semble que les histoires de débit, c'est comme la plomberie : si la pression d'eau dans ton immeuble est faible en amont, ce n'est pas parce que tu mets un plus gros robinet au bout que ton débit d'eau va subitement augmenter. Par contre, si tu branches un tuyau de 10 mètres à ton robinet, ça te permettra d'étendre ton réseau d'eau, mais le débit ne sera pas plus rapide pour autant.
Si quelqu'un peut confirmer mon "intuition"...


----------



## sf1989 (3 Février 2008)

oui le câble ethernet je sais en fait   mais je voulais savoir si on pouvait passer par l'USB

pour les histoires de débit je me suis mal exprimé
en fait je voulais savoir si TC permet de mieux capter le signal du hotspot... comme si il s'agissait d'un récepteur plus puissant, capable ensuite de restituer cette puissance sur le réseau local


----------



## Fractal (3 Février 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> oui le câble ethernet je sais en fait   mais je voulais savoir si on pouvait passer par l'USB
> 
> pour les histoires de débit je me suis mal exprimé
> en fait je voulais savoir si TC permet de mieux capter le signal du hotspot... comme si il s'agissait d'un récepteur plus puissant, capable ensuite de restituer cette puissance sur le réseau local



Si la Time Capsule à les mêmes fonctions que l'Airport Extreme, c'est possible... Ca s'appelle "Bridge"
(Voir http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108038#2)

De plus, un routeur à une sensibilité plus forte qu'un PC donc il recevra mieux le signal Wifi (Les routeurs Linksys par exemple peuvent être utilisé comme "carte réseau wifi", et ca marche très bien, visiblement)


----------



## sf1989 (5 Février 2008)

ah cool 
tu sais si la différence est flagrante? on capte vraiment mieux?


----------



## bugsbunny (11 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Attendons de voir les premiers modèles pour être certains des limitations (ou pas) mises par Apple.
> 
> On lit aujourd'hui que TimeMachine n'accepterait pas autre chose qu'une Time Capsule comme disque WiFi de sauvegarde.... ce qui, si c'est vérifié, est clairement un bridage volontaire de TimeMachine (car une borne Extreme actuelle sur laquelle on branche un disque dur en usb2 n'est pas différente techniquement de cette Time Capsule)
> 
> ...


Rassurez moi ....si on utilise pas time machine la solution borne airport, plus disque dur USB reste une possibilté de sauvegarde non ? c'est seulement l'utilisation de timemachine qui n'est pas possible .....je pense que cette limitation si elle existe ne vas durer longtemps....je vois pas comment on peut "brider longtemps ce genre de montage...


----------



## boulifb (11 Février 2008)

C'est pour quand cette affaire?
Marre d'attendre...

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2008)

bugsbunny a dit:


> Rassurez moi ....si on utilise pas time machine la solution borne airport, plus disque dur USB reste une possibilté de sauvegarde non ? c'est seulement l'utilisation de timemachine qui n'est pas possible .....je pense que cette limitation si elle existe ne vas durer longtemps....je vois pas comment on peut "brider longtemps ce genre de montage...


 

Bien sûr un disque dur USB2 branché sur burne Airport Extreme reste une solution de sauvegarde possible, pour une sauvegarde traditionnelle (pas de TimeMachine)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> branché sur burne Airport Extreme



:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## quetzal (12 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Bien sûr un disque dur USB2 branché sur burne Airport Extreme reste une solution de sauvegarde possible, pour une sauvegarde traditionnelle (pas de TimeMachine)




Très intéressé par cette discussion sur Time Capsule.

Est-ce que ce qui précède signifie que pour l'usage suivant, Time Capsule est la seule solution :

- Sauvegarder ses données avec Time Machine
- et servir également de disque dur externe (de sauvegard) pour une machine sous Windows ?

Quelles sont les autres possibilités de Sauvegarde du Mac sous Time Machine ?


----------



## fadem (12 Février 2008)

Moi cette Time Capsule me tente bien. SAUF qu'encore une fois, Apple ne lui a pas intégré la fonction Airtunes présente sur la borne Airport Express. Vraiment dommage, cette fonction m'est devenue indispensable pour lire ma musique sur iTunes et l'écouter directement sur ma chaîne hifi. Alors je pose quand même la question : est-il possible d'utiliser une TC pour internet et une AE pour la musique. J'imagine que pour qu'il n'y ait pas de perturbations, il faudra lier les deux réseaux. Dans ce cas, les performances de la TC tomberont-elles au niveau de celles de l'AE ?


----------



## QMeuh (12 Février 2008)

Pour cela, il suffit de connecter ta borne AirPort Express à un des ports Ethernet de Time Capsule et d'activer AirTunes via Ethernet sur l'AirPort Express. Tu peux soit désactiver le WiFi d'AirPort Express où étendre le réseau de la Time Capsule avec du WDS mais ce ne sera plus du WiFi n...
Il faut également désactiver la distribution d'IP pour l'AirPort Express


----------



## yann64 (12 Février 2008)

sf1989 a dit:


> comment branchera-t-on sa box (d'un FAI compatible) à TC? par le port USB?


 
Je pense qu'il sera possible de faire n'importe quel branchement (USB, ethernet, wifi)
Pour ma part je préfèrerais mettre en relation ma box et TC en utilisant le wifi.
Mais si tu compte avoir TC et ta box au même endroit, je te conseille d'utiliser plutôt l'éthernet que l'usb​


----------



## fadem (12 Février 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ces infos !  Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par la TC alors


----------



## Fractal (16 Février 2008)

Moi je me demande si on pourra faire autre de chose que des backups avec la TC. Idéalement, j'aimerais avoir une grosse partition pour mes fichiers et 2 autres pour les backups des 2 macs de la maison...

Question pour ceux qui ont des bornes Apple Airport Extreme: 

Est-ce que vos disques réseaux apparaissent comme des disques locaux ou bien doivent-ils être 'montés' comme des partages Samba ?


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2008)

Fractal a dit:


> Moi je me demande si on pourra faire autre de chose que des backups avec la TC. Idéalement, j'aimerais avoir une grosse partition pour mes fichiers et 2 autres pour les backups des 2 macs de la maison...
> 
> Question pour ceux qui ont des bornes Apple Airport Extreme:
> 
> Est-ce que vos disques réseaux apparaissent comme des disques locaux ou bien doivent-ils être 'montés' comme des partages Samba ?



Ne faisons pas de plan sur la comète!  On saura ce qu'on peut faire avec TimeCapsule lorsqu'elle sera en vente et PAS AVANT!  Ne nous basons pas sur les déclarations d'Apple, ni même les démos de Steve Jobs!
Regardez ce qu'il était prévu de pouvoir faire avec la borne AiportExtreme et qui finalement n'est pas possible...

Concernatn les disques branchés sur AirportExtreme, ils montent sur le bureau dès qu'ils sont allumés. Je ne peux guère t'en dire plus... mais en fait ils montent plutôt comme des disques d'autres ordinateurs du réseau, et selon le setup de la borne, tu accèdes soit à tout le disque, soit à une seule partition du disque en fonction des droits que tu donne à chaque utilisateur du réseau (dans les réglages de la borne)


----------



## boulifb (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pour info, je viens de passer commande pour un Time Capsule de 1TB.

Apple m'a communiqué les dates suivantes:
Date d'expédition prévue: 17 Mars 2008
Date de livraison prévue: 19 Mars 2008

Patientons...

Codialement.

Fred.


----------



## rolandmell (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Bon je suis un peu neophyte dans le domaine donc les questions que je vais poser peuvent paraître idiotes et dans ces cas là je m'excuse par avance pour ces imbécilités  
Alors j'ai commandé récement un macbook et TC 500Go. Le macbook parce que j'en avais besoin et la TC parce que mon DD venait de me lâcher (j'avais pris le parti d'une prix bas pour une mauvaise qualité) et je voulais cette fois-ci ne pas risquer de perdre toutes mes données.
Donc ce que je voudrai savoir :

- Est-ce que, si je veux partager les données qui sont sur ma TC avec des invités temporaires (par exemple filer mes dernières photos à un ami de passage), j'ai besoin de faire une quelconque manip' ou toutes les données stockées sur ma TC seront accessibles comme sur un DD basique ? Je veux dire par là que je vais utiliser TM pour les back up mais j'ai aussi besoin de pouvoir rendre les données sauvegardées accessibles par d'autres.
- Est-ce que créer un partition, dans le cas où c'est nécessaire pour pouvoir partager mes photos comme je l'ai dis au-dessus, efface de fait toutes les données qui étaient déjà présentes, et donc en gros : est-ce que je devrai partition ma TC avant même d'avoir fait une première sauvegarde avec TM ?
- Enfin est-ce que brancher un DD externe basique en USB à la TC me permet d'y accéder via Wi-Fi et TC ?

En gros mes 3 questions c'est trois façons différentes de régler le problème :
j'ai besoin d'un DD de sauvegarde pour TM mais je voudrai aussi qu'un ami qui vient chez moi puisse récupérer facilement toutes mes photos, videos persos etc...

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Roland.


ps : 
date estimée d'expédition : 29 fevrier
date estimée de livraison : 10 mars


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2008)

Tes photos et videos, elles sont sur ton MacBook et tes amis pourront y accéder.... TC te permet de garder les anciennes versions des photos ou videos, ou celles que tu as effacé de ton MacBook. Pourquoi voudrais-tu que tes amis y accèdent???


----------



## rolandmell (17 Février 2008)

Le problème c'est que sur mon macbook il n'y aura que 160Go de disponibles, et sur le DD que je viens de "perdre" il y avait près de 300Go d'utilisés. Donc pour avoir tous ces fichiers sur TC il faudrait que je le mettes sur mon macbook puis que je les supprime ?
En fait je ne comprends pas trop comment va se présenter TC sur un ordinateur autre que celui qui l'utilise pour TM...

merci

Roland.


----------



## moirasc (20 Février 2008)

Hello à tous,
j'envisage de switcher vers Mac, et la time capsule est en train de finir de me convaincre...
Une question subsidiaire persiste néanmoins :
A la lecture de ce fil , j'ai constaté qu'il était possible d'augmenter la capacité de la Time Capsule en y connectant un DD supplémentaire sur le port USB. (ceci permet donc d'augmenter les possibilités à l'infini puisqu'avec certains DD pour le Iomega Ultramax il est apparemment possible de les connecter en série...​ 
MAIS (sic!) j'aimerais malgré tout pouvoir continuer de profiter de la fonction de serveur d'imprimante qu'offre la Time capsule !​ 
Dans ce cas, comment faire ??? (dans la mesure où je dois connecter mon imprimante sur le seul port USB de la Time Capsule) 

Enfin, la Time Capsule ofre t'elle également les possibilités habituelles d'un routeur internet ( à savoir adresses DNS, ouverture de ports...)​ 
Merci de vos réponses éclairées ​


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2008)

Tu achètes une imprimante réseau, capable de se connecter en Ethernet.


----------



## moirasc (20 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu achètes une imprimante réseau, capable de se connecter en Ethernet.



J'ai déjà une imprimante (laser)...
Dis donc , t'as eu tes points disco dans une pochette surprise toi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2008)

Et toi tu nous prends pour le service commercial d'Apple ?  

Si les réponses ici ne te conviennent pas, tu consultes la documentation de Time Capsule sur le site d'Apple.

Sont pénibles les newbies cette année....


----------



## wip (21 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et toi tu nous prends pour le service commercial d'Apple ?
> 
> Si les réponses ici ne te conviennent pas, tu consultes la documentation de Time Capsule sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> Sont pénibles les newbies cette année....


Ouh la, mais tu es plein d'humour toi... 
Mais toi qui est un professionnel des forums, tu dois savoir lire des smileys non ?  (exemple un peu faux-cul...) :rateau:

Pis bon, faut bien voir que ta réponse peu agacer quand on a déjà une imprimante qui marche. Acheter et racheter, ça va 5 minutes


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2008)

C'est votre journée ? :mouais: 
Ils vous ont laissé sortir ? :hosto: 


&#8212; demande si Time Capsule gère les réseaux et comment faire si le port USB est occupé
&#8212; réponse (nota : deux en une) : imprimante réseau ethernet

Conclusion : "Si tu n'aimes pas les réponses, tu ne poses pas de question."

Je pourrais mettre un  et vous traiter de @#&%... pas sûr que le comique passe très bien. 

Bon ! Je retourne sur la face cachée, aujourd'hui vous commencez à me frire les Terriens (pas qu'ici rassurez-vous, j'ai les mêmes en live).   

C'moon.

P.S. : au besoin un Mac fait aussi du partage d'imprimante USB. Mais c'est moins pratique.




Ok, j'espère que vous avez tous vidé votre sac, parce que maintenant, on va s'en tenir aux considérations purement techniques. Merci


----------



## yann64 (26 Février 2008)

Le time capsule devrait être désormé disponible et en cours de livraison (si ce n'est pas déjà fait).
Pour ceux d'entre vous qui en ont fait l'acquision nous attendons tous impatiement vos commentaires sur la bêtes​


----------



## clochelune (26 Février 2008)

Je suis assez intéressée par Time Capsule
ça me donnerait l'occasion de prendre Léopard en même temps (je fonctionne toujours avec Tiger) car l'idée de faire mes sauvegardes facilement via Time Machine me tente bien également...
J'espère que Time Machine est vraiment automatique au niveau sauvegardes, que je n'aurai pas à m'en préoccuper une fois le tout réglé...

étant toujours dans l'attente de l'achat d'un autre disque dur externe (mon disque dur interne 80 Go et mon disque dur externe 80 Go étant un peu justes à présent... je cherche toujours à mieux faire respirer mon MacBook qui s'essfouffle un tout petit peu, sans doute parce que trop rempli) Time Capsule m'emballe assez (et n'ayant pas de borne express (mais la LiveBox... qui a été d'une simplicité enfantine à connecter en WIFI avec le MacBook... je n'en dirai pas autant pour le partage WIFI entre MacBook et le PC Asus donné à ma mère)

je viens de recevoir le magazine de pub de la Fnac, Contact, où ils présentent Time Capsule, que j'avais vu auparavant sur le site d'Apple et dont j'avais lu ici toutes les discussions et présentations...

toujours escargot, j'attendrai de voir vos avis et expériences, j'attendrai sans doute aussi une ou deux mises à jour de Time Capsule avant achat, mais je trouve quil y a de nombreuses innovations (dont l'écran tactile avec l'iPhone)
n'étant toujours pas douée en informatique, j'attends donc que ces nouvelles technologies qui me tentent fassent leurs preuves, pour m'en servir aussi simplement que de mon MacBook sous Tiger (ça va faire un peu plus d'un an... je me dis qu'il est sans doute temps de passer à Léopard qui semble faire ses preuves)

je ne viens plus que très peu, mais je vous lis, et vous remercie encore pour m'avoir aiguillée à mes débuts! j'ai beaucoup appris par ici!
et je suis ravie du succès bien mérité de MamaCass quant son site et son expérience avec CompetenceMac

quant à moi, ma santé étant assez instable, plus ma thèse et la revue de poésie, j'ai moins l'occasion de venir par ici, mais je ne vous oublie pas et souhaite une longue vie à MacGé


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Petite question Time Capsule : est ce qu'il sera possible de partitionner le HD de TC en 2x 250 Go ??
Parce que 500 Go de sauvegarde.....c'est beaucoup 


Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## clochelune (27 Février 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Petite question Time Capsule : est ce qu'il sera possible de partitionner le HD de TC en 2x 250 Go ??
> Parce que 500 Go de sauvegarde.....c'est beaucoup
> ...



bonjour Pharmacos

oui au vu des réponses lues ici
car Time Capsule fonctionnant aussi pour les PC (et sous Tiger), le partionnement du disque dur semble être de sortie!
ce concept est franchement intéressant
et je crois qu'il fait aussi l'intérêt de Time Machine, du coup, Time Capsule sera sans doute une des raisons de mon passage vers Léopard afin d'utiliser Time Machine (absent sous Tiger, et sur les PC bien sûr!)


----------



## Nykoh (5 Mars 2008)

Hello !! ca y est je viens de recevoir ma capsule et c'est une merveille !!!!


----------



## juju055 (5 Mars 2008)

Dis-en plus !!
Débit ?
Facilité d'installation ?
Partitionnage ?


----------



## Alfoo (5 Mars 2008)

salut tout le monde
j'ai aussi recu ma timecapsule hier, quelle merveille !
ca change de mon vieux routeur linksys.

Déballage rapide, je suis habitué au packaging light & fresh d'apple, toujours jouissif.

La mise en route de la bete se fait tres rapidement ;
Par airport 5.3. Je trouve l'utilitaire très pratique pour gérer le port USB ainsi que le HDD et toutes les autres fonctionnalités de la TC.

Au niveau du débit en ethernet pour démarrer, je suis monté autour des 17 mo/s (130 MB/s) pour un gros transfert de fichiers. Pas top au regard du 1 GB/s potentiel.

Pour le Wifi pas de test approfondi je releve juste à la louche mes débits par menumeters.
En Wifi N je tournais il me semble autour des 5 mo/s (soit 40 MB/s) encore loin du potentiel du 802.11n qui pourrait tourner autour des 500 MB/s...

Je cherche à faire des tests de débits plus précis, existe t il un logiciel qui permet de le faire ?

bonne soirée.


----------



## fadem (6 Mars 2008)

Question peut-être idiote mais finalement, peut-on partitionner le disque de Time Capsule comme on le souhaite ? J'imagine que oui...


----------



## Alfoo (6 Mars 2008)

fadem a dit:


> Question peut-être idiote mais finalement, peut-on partitionner le disque de Time Capsule comme on le souhaite ? J'imagine que oui...


 
Il me semble que non, je te confirmerai ca cet apres midi.
Car le disque de la TC ne se configure qu'a partir d'Airport 5.3 et pas à partir de l'utilitaire de disque.
Par conséquent airport 5.3 ne propose pas dans sa config un partitionnement.

Néanmoins je vois ca ce midi et je te donne un retour.
----------------

Je confirme que le partitionnement du HDD de la TC est impossible.


----------



## mb93 (7 Mars 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> Le time capsule devrait être désormé disponible et en cours de livraison (si ce n'est pas déjà fait).
> Pour ceux d'entre vous qui en ont fait l'acquision nous attendons tous impatiement vos commentaires sur la bêtes​



Je sens que je vais me faire rabrouer, car j'ai déjà mis un message ailleurs? Suis néofrite ici, alors pitié SVP... Reçu ma TC hier matin. Rien à faire pour la configurer compatible avec mon Imac (décembre 2007). Ai contacté Apple Care. La relation téléphonique a duré trois heures pour se terminer sur un constat d'échec. Ce midi rappel de Cork par un technicien. Encore une heure ensemble et échec total. Promesse de me rappeler lundi prochain.

Mon matériel: Imac 2.8 GHz, mémoire 4 Go, Léopard 10.5.2, Modem filaire Thomson Speedtouch 560


----------



## fadem (7 Mars 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> Il me semble que non, je te confirmerai ca cet apres midi.
> Car le disque de la TC ne se configure qu'a partir d'Airport 5.3 et pas à partir de l'utilitaire de disque.
> Par conséquent airport 5.3 ne propose pas dans sa config un partitionnement.
> 
> ...



Ben c'est bien dommage ça !!!! parce que Time Capsule semblait être un produit excellent pour les portables. Mais s'il est impossible de partitionner le disque pour d'un côté avoir un sauvegarde Time Machine et de l'autre un simple disque externe par wifi, je ne vois plus du tout l'intérêt de cette borne.


----------



## Alfoo (7 Mars 2008)

fadem a dit:


> Ben c'est bien dommage ça !!!! parce que Time Capsule semblait être un produit excellent pour les portables. Mais s'il est impossible de partitionner le disque pour d'un côté avoir un sauvegarde Time Machine et de l'autre un simple disque externe par wifi, je ne vois plus du tout l'intérêt de cette borne.


 
ba tu crée tout simplement des dossiers et tu limites TimeMachine à un certain volume de données que tu fixeras.


----------



## XavH (9 Mars 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> ba tu crée tout simplement des dossiers et tu limites TimeMachine à un certain volume de données que tu fixeras.



Salut

C'est possible, simplement, de limiter la taille d'un dossier alloué à TimeMachine (je n'ai pas encore Léopard, mais cela ne devrait pas tarder). Un des intérêt de TimeCapsule est de pouvoir la partager entre plusieurs ordi pour les sauvegardes, il ne faudrait pas que sa mise en place ne soit trop complexe !

Une question : comment se passe le partage d'imprimante via le port USB ? quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ? (comme le reste a l'air problématique, j'ai des doutes...)

Merci

Xav


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mars 2008)

Alfoo a dit:


> ba tu crée tout simplement des dossiers et tu limites TimeMachine à un certain volume de données que tu fixeras.



donc si tu limites à 250 Go TM que fais tu des 250 Go qui restent sur le disque ??

Tu peux y accéder ? et stocker des fichiers ??


----------



## rolandmell (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai reçu ma TC avec mon MacBook vendredi soir.
Bon donc comme les commentaires précédents : c'est une merveille !
Au-delà du fait que le packaging est epoustoufflant et comme à chaque achat apple on fond devant la boite, n'osant à peine imaginer ce qui se trouve à l'intérieur.
Finalement première prise en main de la TC vendredi soir. Dimension et poids comme on s'y attendait donc pas de surprise là-dessus.
En revanche j'ai eu du mal à la configurer. J'y ai passé toute ma soirée de vendredi sans y arriver. Samedi pas le temps d'essayer.
Et voilà aujourd'hui j'ai fait ça en trois coup de cuillère à pot. J'ai fais juste une modif dans mes configs Free. Etant tout à fait novice je ne sais pas si ça a un lien, mais en tout cas la configuration c'est passée merveilleusement bien, sans heurt, à la suite de cette modif.

Maintenant il reste à savoir si effectivement on peut  ou pas partitionner le disque de la TC. 


Roland.


----------



## Fractal (9 Mars 2008)

fadem a dit:


> Ben c'est bien dommage ça !!!! parce que Time Capsule semblait être un produit excellent pour les portables. Mais s'il est impossible de partitionner le disque pour d'un côté avoir un sauvegarde Time Machine et de l'autre un simple disque externe par wifi, je ne vois plus du tout l'intérêt de cette borne.



D'après ce que j'ai lu ici, le repartitionage est possible en retirant le disque et en le branchant en direct sur un Mac.

cf http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/03/06/answers_to_time_capsule_reader_questions.html


----------



## Alfoo (10 Mars 2008)

- Pour l'imprimante connectée en USB, la mienne a automatiquement été detectée. (cf. Onglet imprimante d'airport 5.3)

Sinon comme le dit macbidouille ce matin, le HD de TC sert surtout à sauvegarder plusieurs MAC sur un meme HD. De là a l'utiliser en HD de stockage en réseau pourquoi pas, mais dans la limite des capacités sotckage du HD.

Néanmoins peut etre qu'en rajoutant un HD en USB à la TC celui-ci pourrait etre utilisé en stockage plutot qu'en backup TM... à voir.


----------



## boulifb (10 Mars 2008)

Pour ce qui ça intéresse, j'ai branché une TC de 1TB en ethernet en utilisant la FreeBox.
J'ai dû reconfigurer la TC en "Bridged Network" et ça a marché tout de suite.
Si la version à 500GB semble être bruillante en terme de vibrations (selon macbidouille), la version 1TB est super silencieuse.

Le packaging est des plus soigné, j'avais pas envie de le sortir de sa boiboite.
Un très beau et très bon produit. Aucun regret d'achat. 

Bien cordialement.

Fred.

PS: Toutefois, comment l'éteindre?


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2008)

boulifb a dit:


> PS: Toutefois, comment l'éteindre?



En la débranchant... sinon tu la branches sur une prise dotée d'un interrupteur.

Par contre, il vaut mieux être sûr que rien n'est en train d'être écrit sur le disque dur intégré au moment où on décide de la débrancher


----------



## vian (12 Mars 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Dans ce cas, comment faire ??? (dans la mesure où je dois connecter mon imprimante sur le seul port USB de la Time Capsule)
> ​




Un hub usb?​


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Mars 2008)

salut à tous!
désolé si je vais apparaitre au grand jour dans toute ma néophytude mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment "intégrer" le contenu de mon DD externe firewire sur ma TC 1to...à part en passant par le bureau...un peu fastidieux, non?
et après comment accéder à un fichier qui est sur la TC et plus sur l'ordi????
de plus TC fait un bruit affolant de ventilos qui s'emballent et j'ai eu tout à l'heure dans le menu utilitaire airport un message d'alerte me disant que TC était en surchauffe et que les ventilos devaient être dégagés...


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne trouve toujours pas d'informations précises, et certaines de la possibilité de partitionner Time Capsule ?!

Est ce que quelqu'un peut donc me dire si oui ou non on peut partitionner TC sans sortir le DD et le brancher en externe ??

Merci 
Pharmacos


----------



## aero42 (23 Avril 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Je lis avec attentions tous vos commentaires et je suis assez tenté par l'achat de la TC. J'aurai toutefois une petite question auquel je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse (ou alors, désolé, elle m'a échappée !) :

J'ai une box ADSL Neuf (la NB4, pour ceux qui connaissent) avec un wifi g. Question bête, en y branchant la TC (gérant le wifi n) sur ma NB4, cela va amplifier mon signal wifi, notament pour mon MacBook Pro Peyryn qui gère le wifi n ou la TC restera au wifi g initial de la NB4 ?

Merci à vous si vous avez une réponse... (cela influera mon achat de la TC) ​


----------



## fadem (23 Avril 2008)

aero42 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je lis avec attentions tous vos commentaires et je suis assez tenté par l'achat de la TC. J'aurai toutefois une petite question auquel je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse (ou alors, désolé, elle m'a échappée !) :
> 
> ...



Non ça ne va pas amplifier le signal. Je ne suis même pas sûr que tu puisses lier les deux réseaux (la box Neuf fait du WDS ??? pas certain). non ce que tu peux faire, c'est brancher ta neuf box à TC via un cable ethernet et débrancher le wifi de la neuf box. C'est TC qui te servira alors de borne wifi unique, avec du wifi n évidemment !


----------



## aero42 (23 Avril 2008)

fadem a dit:


> Non ça ne va pas amplifier le signal. Je ne suis même pas sûr que tu puisses lier les deux réseaux (la box Neuf fait du WDS ??? pas certain). non ce que tu peux faire, c'est brancher ta neuf box à TC via un cable ethernet et débrancher le wifi de la neuf box. C'est TC qui te servira alors de borne wifi unique, avec du wifi n évidemment !



OK, merci pour l'info.

C'est sympa de ta part, ça m'aide à me décider...


----------



## privateryan (23 Avril 2008)

salut à tous,


Heureux possesseur d'une TC 1t depuis environ 1 mois pour mon MBP, on m'avertit qu'une MAJ est disponible et si je souhaite l'installer, ce que je m'empresse de faire ...

J'ai du rerentrer tous les paramètres et j'ai bien du essayer une dizaine de fois avant de pouvoir me reconnecter à la TC.

Toutes les infos déjà sauvegardées étaient toujours là, ouf !​


----------



## FabFil (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai connecté TC sur mon réseau existant, pas de problème à ce niveau, mais pour la 1ère sauvegarde, j'ai branché le câble ethernet sur 1 des 3 ports LAN mais apparemment, les données ne sont transmises en wifi et non par ethernet, quelle est la manip pour forcer la sauvegarde à passer par le câble ethernet ?


----------



## Renaud.san (8 Mai 2008)

Salut à vous !

Je suis un peu paumé par rapport au Wi-Fi.
Quand on installe TC, elle lance un signal que l'ordinateur capte pour ensuite lui envoyer les fichiers pour TM et s'en servir de DD externe ? Pas besoin d'Internet pour ça ?

Merci d'éclairer un noob 

Renaud


----------



## sf1989 (18 Mai 2008)

bon alors je reviens sur le post parce que après avoir ma TC j'ai quelque problèmes...
il se trouve que je ne suis pas un grand pro question installation périphériques mais là ça me paraît quand même bien compliqué

je branche ma TC, j'installe avec le CD et je la configure avec l'utilitaire airport
seulement là problème, le voyant clignote en orange et impossible de me connecter à internet
 tout ce qui se passe c'est que le seul moyen d'accéder à la TC est de se connecter sur son propre réseau ce qui m'empêche d'aller sur internet

pouvez vous m'aider??

merci d'avance!


----------



## sf1989 (18 Mai 2008)

dsl je viens de trouver le post qui se penche sur la question


----------



## CERDAN (14 Juillet 2008)

Bon, je relance le sujet, j'ai une TC et je peux aider certains d'entres vous. ( j'ai lus la plupart de vos problèmes non résolus ).
Il vous suffirait de reposer vos questions pour que j'y réponde.

Je relance aussi la même question qui me colle en tête : 

Peut-on oui ou non partitionner une TC sans démonter le DD ?


merci de votre compréhension.
bon dimanche.


----------



## Renaud.san (14 Juillet 2008)

Renaud.san a dit:


> Salut à vous !
> 
> Je suis un peu paumé par rapport au Wi-Fi.
> Quand on installe TC, elle lance un signal que l'ordinateur capte pour ensuite lui envoyer les fichiers pour TM et s'en servir de DD externe ? Pas besoin d'Internet pour ça ?
> ...



Moi, merci à toi


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bon, je relance le sujet, j'ai une TC et je peux aider certains d'entres vous. ( j'ai lus la plupart de vos problèmes non résolus ).
> Il vous suffirait de reposer vos questions pour que j'y réponde.
> 
> Je relance aussi la même question qui me colle en tête :
> ...


Non.

Mais Time Capsule utilise des images disques (=> .sparsebundle) pour différencer les sauvegardes de plusieurs machines. Deux images disques = deux partitions. D'où l'idée de créer une image disque en lecture/écriture en guise de seconde partition. Je n'ai jamais essayé puisque j'utilise Time Capsule à seule fin de sauvegarde via Time Machine.


----------



## CERDAN (14 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que pour la majorité des utilisateurs, on en restera au dossiers. ( 1 pour tm et l'autre pour les données) .


----------



## neox59 (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous. Je voulais savoir : Combien de temps ont durée la première sauvegarde avec votre TC?

Moi avec 76go j'en ai pour 1semaine. La j'en suis à 7go lancer hier à 23h.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Il est quand même conseillé de faire la première sauvegarde en ethernet


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2008)

neox59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Je voulais savoir : Combien de temps ont durée la première sauvegarde avec votre TC?
> 
> Moi avec 76go j'en ai pour 1semaine. La j'en suis à 7go lancer hier à 23h.


La première sauvegarde, surtout si elle est de cette taille, il faut la faire en Ethernet. Environ 4 heures pour 80 Go en 1Gb/s. En WiFi 802,11n, ça prend un peut plus de temps (3x à 4x plus lent dirons nous).

En l'abscence de problèmes, ça dépend donc de ton mode de connexion et de ta configuration.

Les temps annoncés par OS X sont souvent fantaisistes.


----------



## neox59 (16 Juillet 2008)

Pourtant je l'ai bien branché en Ethernet C'est sa que je ne comprend pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2008)

Dans ce cas vérifier les connexions. Le câble est-il bien engagé dans la prise à chacune de ses extrémités ? Dans le doute, essayer avec un autre câble.

Les temps annoncés et constatés sont absolument anormaux.


----------



## neox59 (16 Juillet 2008)

J'avais mal configurer ma TC. J'ai donc appelé Apple le service technique; qui m'ont très bien aiguillé.

Maintenant je suis à 4go en 20min . Merci à vous.

Et longue vie à Macgeneration.


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La première sauvegarde, surtout si elle est de cette taille, il faut la faire en Ethernet. Environ 4 heures pour 80 Go en 1Gb/s. En WiFi 802,11n, ça prend un peut plus de temps (3x à 4x plus lent dirons nous).
> 
> En l'abscence de problèmes, ça dépend donc de ton mode de connexion et de ta configuration.
> 
> Les temps annoncés par OS X sont souvent fantaisistes.



4 heures pour 80 Go avec un cable GigaBit????

Arg! et moi qui compte installer Leopard et TimeMachine sur un Mac dont le disque est occupé à 115 Go avec un Airport Disque raccordé à une borne Airport Extreme.... J'ai intérêt à me trouver un bon cable Ethernet compatible GigaBit.
J'ai bien un cable, mais a priori c'est un cable 10/100 BT... donc 100 Mbit maxi.   je me vois mal passer 60 heures à faire la première sauvegarde!!!


----------



## nikolo (25 Juillet 2008)

neox59 a dit:


> J'avais mal configurer ma TC. J'ai donc appelé Apple le service technique; qui m'ont très bien aiguillé.
> 
> Maintenant je suis à 4go en 20min . Merci à vous.
> 
> Et longue vie à Macgeneration.


 

tu peux nous donner le détail des bon réglages SVP. Cela peut aider beaucoup de monde pour obtenir de bon débit.


----------



## clochelune (23 Octobre 2009)

mb93 a dit:


> Je sens que je vais me faire rabrouer, car j'ai déjà mis un message ailleurs? Suis néofrite ici, alors pitié SVP... Reçu ma TC hier matin. Rien à faire pour la configurer compatible avec mon Imac (décembre 2007). Ai contacté Apple Care. La relation téléphonique a duré trois heures pour se terminer sur un constat d'échec. Ce midi rappel de Cork par un technicien. Encore une heure ensemble et échec total. Promesse de me rappeler lundi prochain.
> 
> Mon matériel: Imac 2.8 GHz, mémoire 4 Go, Léopard 10.5.2, Modem filaire Thomson Speedtouch 560



et moi qui comptait acheter une Time Capsule pour uniquement des sauvegardes TimeMachine sur un MacBook de janvier 2007, tu me fais hésiter...

Time Capsule fonctionne-t-elle avec des Mac d'avant 2008 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2009)

clochelune a dit:


> et moi qui comptait acheter une Time Capsule pour uniquement des sauvegardes TimeMachine sur un MacBook de janvier 2007, tu me fais hésiter...
> 
> Time Capsule fonctionne-t-elle avec des Mac d'avant 2008 ?



Je ne sais pas, mais utiliser Time Capsule pour les sauvegardes TM uniquement, c'est idiot, pour les sauvegardes TM, le plus basique des disques USB2 suffit amplement, il y a bien mieux à faire avec TC !


----------



## clochelune (23 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, mais utiliser Time Capsule pour les sauvegardes TM uniquement, c'est idiot, pour les sauvegardes TM, le plus basique des disques USB2 suffit amplement, il y a bien mieux à faire avec TC !



c'est ce que je vois, ça me semble un peu trop pour ce que je compte faire, mais j'ai déjà la freebox en tant que routeur et surtout je préfère toujours garder une connexion ethernet au cas où!

donc sans doute prendrai-je un iomega de 1 to, ce que j'aimais dans Time Capsule étant l'intégration complète avec Time Machine, et rien à penser surtout!!

je verrai bien, j'ai le temps d'y réfléchir ;-) je découvre juste Time Machine (oui oui j'étais sous Tiger et depuis mon passage à Léopard je ne m'étais encore jamais servie préférant les sauvegardes classiques via carbon copy cloner mais Time Machine a des possibilités qui m'intéressent... à suivre pour moi puisque je me lance juste (pas rapide je sais, je prends toujours le temps!) 

bonne soirée


----------

